# Can the BOVEDA humidity packs TOUCH cigars?



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Puffers!
I have the Boveda 72% RH packs in my humi. One was touching a stick. Then I noticed weird discoloration on that cigar (darkening). Looked like wet spots. So my question: can the humidity packs actually touch the cigars? Or should there be some distance? If yes, how much?

Thanks!
Martin


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I've just let a Fuente branded pack sit on top of cigars with no problems, discoloration, etc. It's been fine. 

I also lay cigars on top of it sometimes... still no problems...


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I thought Fuente shipped them in there boxes right on top of their cigars...

I have only bought one box of Fuente products and they were all in coffins so I can't say for sure.

I like the to error on the side of caution so I never have my humidification device(s) touch my cigars - plus the more exposed area the more humidificationitization I believe they would do.

Just ones mans idea though


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes they can. It is possible that you have one that is leaking though.


----------



## tlempke (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah they can with no problem, that is how cigar boxes are shipped so the sticks remain humidified. Using bovedas is a good way to keep humidity steady but I would suggest checking out heartfelt beads. They are really easy to use, just add distilled water. The link is below in case you want to check them out. Much more cost effective over time as well.

Heartfelt Industries | Cigar Humidification | Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads | Quality Cigar Accessories


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Another proponent of beads. Have been using them for awhile now and it's the next best thing to having a babysitter.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I have a buddy who lays them on his sticks all the time in his plastic cigar caddy. He never has any issues.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Manufacturers like CAO, etc, who use packs in their boxes, typically wrap the cigars in cellophane, which is moisture-proof. I've seen it done and have actually laid packs on sticks with no discoloration, but that was strictly short-term. If you're seeing discoloration or are sufficiently concerned, Boveda make a really slick, ventilated holder that attaches to the inside lid. It's even made of cedar. Beads are indeed great, but since packs can also be recharged, I think it's six in one hand, half dozen in the other.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

I lay the 72 packs on top of my cigars all the time, with no problems.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> Hi Puffers!
> I have the Boveda 72% RH packs in my humi. One was touching a stick. Then I noticed weird discoloration on that cigar (darkening). Looked like wet spots. So my question: can the humidity packs actually touch the cigars? Or should there be some distance? If yes, how much?
> 
> Thanks!
> Martin


I think 72% RH is a bit high to begin with.
I put them near and touching cigars all the time with no issues.
Then again i only use the 69%.


----------

